# correct icd-9 code?



## fisherdawnmarie (Oct 7, 2008)

Patient has shoulder pain and limted range of motion for 6 months.

The impression reads high-grade rim-rent partial tear of the insertion of the supraspinatus tendon. 

Would it be correct to code 840.6?

The icd-9 book directs you to 840.6 based on tear, ligament. I have posted similar questions like this before. Wouldn't you only use this code if the patient had an injury? 

Because I am not provided with this information and you are not supposed to assume, wouldn't it be correct to only code the shoulder pain?

Thank you.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2008)

*Code the tear*

If the doctor states the patient has a tear, code the tear, even if he doesn't tell you the method of injury.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

